# couple vids



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

came here to sell the yak... 
i realise now that will be 3 months and 50 posts later. haha so instead here is some vids from last season.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

:shock: 
Judging by those 2 vids it seems you may have a bit to offer on here! 
Very impressive fish! 
Get posting.


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

cheers mate!
yeah i was kinda stoaked to see 3 months before i can sell that. haha hopefully gunna get some solid fish in between now and then  
or maybe not need the $ by then. 
i mostly spin off the rocks but have a couple more kayak vids, these two are prolly more impressive but i'll chuck the others up as well.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Dude that's amazing footage! I hope you and your mate can end up keeping the duo, she's obviously full of good mojo and it's a shame to break up such a good fishing/paddling team.


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks man! i recently lost my gopro so looking at getting GP3 to continue our efforts (mostly LBG stuff but yak as well) 
last yak session we tolled >20km and saw a couple blue bottles. haha just posting these vids has kinda made me sykd to keep it. i realise its a pretty sure way to connect with solid fish, think after that last sesh i just became a bit disillusioned with $3K sitting in my back yard.






here is another vid from last season as well... we seem to hook a few fish in the tummy? anyone else experience this? my theory is they are swiping/ramming the slow moving lure to try and stun it or work out what it is and end up jaging them selves?


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

this was new years morning 2013. we were out there an hour before first light, trolled around and got a double hook up just as it was getting light enough to see. small tuna around 4kgs. 
how's the bream at the end having a dig haha


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like you've been cleaning up Stealthduo. There are going to be heaps of jealous guys on the forum, me included. :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

More more more!!
Great stuff.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Is this yours? Bloody bargain if it is.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/birkdale ... 1012938685


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

wow that is cheep! nah not mine (mine's green). 
pretty sure i'm sykd to keep it now anyway haha i kinda need the $ but just rewatching these vid's got me keen to get back out there!

stoaked you guys dig em!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"WAHOOOO!"
Is what that fish said when he got a treble in the anus.

Real good fish. The first 2 vids are worth a lifetime, right there. Where are you located?


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

haha yeah he went real hard but once he was upside down was all sleepy. i highly recommend trying to hook fish in the anus 

i'm in byron bay... prolly one of the worst places for kayak fishing in australia, if not the world (due to the fact our best close in fishing spots are all no fish zones) these fish were caught >3km out to sea on some reef that we can fish 5 months per year (with all the local boat fishermen) haha.

we've found that getting out there sometime before first light getting our fish and paddling back in before the boats arrive is the best way to fish it.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice stuff dude!..

Was thinking something slightly different after reading the post heading.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Had a laugh at the Spanish lost at the sharkshield, I lost a good king the same way last year except mine was hooked in the correct end 

Some quality fish right there, hard earned but fun! Even if you do get days with just bluebottles and exercise for your trouble it just makes the fishy days that much better. You can find money anytime it's good times that are hard to find.

Oh and I reckon Green is the best colour for a yak too.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

these guys have heaps to offer this site and fish are well earned, due to there ocean coverage on each trip. They sound like its there first fish every time they land one but get fish all the time hahha they FROTH. DO NOT SELL IT!!! just talking to your right hand man and he will be devastated with out u and it. Plus u have to do more missions with me and bek reckons videos look way better out kayak than off the stones and i agree 

maybe put up the big smokin off the rocks and when you guys swim it out to front bomie hooked up. dudes will trip on here about it haha rock saftey non existent, oh and when we get washed off a few times


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice Vids and fish mate, I've been looking at the duo, whats it like in the surf, how does it go single handed?
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

SLB (sam) you're talking it up. haha but i will put up a few land based vids for the boys here.

dave i never used it as a single. don't have a trolly so there's always two of us getting it to the water etc. i think it would be fine but can't say for sure... 
as for in the surf its definitely not made for riding waves! haha any attempt to ride a wave in has ended in us flipping (we're not pro by any means tho i think someone with skills would be ok)... punching out threw waves we've been hit by fat crumbling head high waves and there was no problem. even smaller heavier waves we've fine, just go full speed and straight at the wave and its all good... it's just riding waves that we struggle, lately we try and out run them (like go in sideways and power in before sets, seems to be working so far!)


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

not in a kayak but the shark smashing the rocks is pretty sporty.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

hahah nice few vids rodney green, hamo pulled a nice gaff shot on that tuna, have to thank him again.


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

again these aren't in a kayak but you guys may froth on these...





here is a good tailor but this video is indicative of our fishing style of late (swim out to furthest rock and try and hook something mental)





here is SLB (sam) landing a 10kg blue fin off the stones up in central QLD





and here is my heaviest loss of this season... this thing picked up a 65g raider at high speed threw a school of bonito. it was the most erratic fight and i made the call it was a cobia... he was pretty solid fish but most the time was running straight at me, pure devastation followed this loss. i still day dream about what i could have done different.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Good to see some Flogging Molly and Ignite as background music!


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

haha yeah floggin molly and ignite rip!

yeah i prefer fishing with a mate it's way more exciting when you're on a fish and there is a healthy competition going on to fish harder and smarter to get that epic hook up.

lost my gopro but we are getting a new one each so there will be more vids to come... going to make a youtube channel but gota start recording own music for that... i'll post a link when it happens.

cheers ben, you should definitely get back out ther!!!


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone who was interested in the land based vids i posted way back. Here is the trailer to the film!

If you enjoy it please share!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob5l1lk ... e=youtu.be


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome Vids guys.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Your vids rule. I'm pretty happy with the arrangement where you do aquatic parkour and I get to watch from a safe distance.


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha cheers guys! Stoaked you dig it!


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha its sitting in my mates back yard! I'm thinking i'll keep it now... Didn't take it out fishing this season but it's pretty good to take the wife out on calm days dolphin watching! Sam's taken it out a few times and hooked up with his chick in the front!

Real happy everyones loving the vid! i'll post future updates here for you guys!

Cheers!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

haha epic, keep it. other wise i have the numbers to sell it... 50 posts or more, if that's allowed by mods. i remember i was at like 46 or something and i did a few extra "posts" to sell one of my kayaks haha i even number them, did it as a joke sort of and got in a little trouble. but i wasn't like i didn't contribute and chat with all the guys on here. but they soon figured that out and let me sell it  great guys these mods.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Gotta say, the Morningtide clip is causing quite a stir here on fishing forums in WA! Lots of positive comments and some people thinking you are all nucking futs taking on those waves at times :lol: 
Even Rob Paxevanos has shared into FB. 
Maybe some good head protection would be practical when the conditions are a bit lumpy and more clothing to minimise the cuts


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

We put up an 'official' haha statement on our Facebook. It's kinda trying to defend our style of fishing.

But the bottom line is we've always fished like this. Fishos who know us think we're mental but they respect how we fish. They see us cleaning up after slob fishermen, always leaving room for others to fish, sharing info and mostly they understand that releasing fish in good health is our main concern. (Now days we release 90% of what we catch, only keeping fish that are too injured to swim off (or if our wife/girlfriend/family have complained 'to much fishing and not seeing any fish on the table'))

One thing people aren't taking into account is I worked for 10 years in the film industry and I know what is required to make a viral video... The show's going to be action packed don't get me wrong but I put a lot of effort into the trailer to play on peoples emotions and to make it look as crazy as it possibly could (and go viral).

I have a wife and two kids waiting at home for me when I fish and while I charge pretty hard I truly know my limits. (There are many days we don't fish because its to dangerous). No two people are the same and we all have different skills (i wouldn't be able to skate up a gutter with out knocking my teeth out on the curb haha... but I can handle my self in ocean conditions that others would prolly drown).

In the end we just want to fish and have fun, if someone wants to watch what we do then that's pretty cool!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> wouldn't be able to skate up a gutter with out knocking my teeth out on the curb haha..


unfortunately thats what it generally takes to make a viral video.


----------



## stealthDuo (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha I don't know if you're having a jab at our trailer. But either way you're right. People definitly like extreme stuff, especially if someone gets hurt or there is a chance they can get hurt.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

stealthDuo said:


> We put up an 'official' haha statement on our Facebook. It's kinda trying to defend our style of fishing.
> 
> But the bottom line is we've always fished like this. Fishos who know us think we're mental but they respect how we fish. They see us cleaning up after slob fishermen, always leaving room for others to fish, sharing info and mostly they understand that releasing fish in good health is our main concern. (Now days we release 90% of what we catch, only keeping fish that are too injured to swim off (or if our wife/girlfriend/family have complained 'to much fishing and not seeing any fish on the table'))
> 
> ...


I can vouch for these guys gentleman true to every word. I have fished with them and it's all respect and 99% of the time they are safe ,as he said it's hyped up a bit and was a rare situations . Even though they charge hard. The feel of the DVD and footage will be amazing and I can't wait for the full release


----------

